# BAR shorttrac opinions



## GWP (Feb 3, 2007)

I am looking at picking up a BAR shorttrac stalker in .243. I am looking for real accuracy feed back I have heard from brutal to awesome. I am looking at it as a doe tag filler/coyote calling rifle. I already own very accurate bolts and hunt with a partner who shoots a DPMS that is super accurate I just prefer the tradional rifle feel of a BAR. Any feed back would be great including cold weather reliability.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

For what it is worth:

I bought one in 243 last year, Good for deer on the run but depending on the distance may not be accurate enough for coyotes & fox.

As to accuracy realistically +3" average groups (5 shot) - I can never seem to get the consistency out of it that I can my other rifles (I may get 3 of 5 really close together but will always be a flyer or two in the group) and I have tried at least 5 different loads. It does show a preference for the lighter 55 & 70 grn loads.

I went back to my 243 bolt action as my mainstay rifle 3/4" groups.


----------



## pogoshaw (Jan 24, 2010)

My son uses a Browning Bar Shorttrac in .243 caliber. He shoots 1.5" to 2" groups all day long with this rifle using Federal .243 Win. 95 Gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip. With a Zeiss Conquest Scope and mounting brackets, and a 1" recoil pad, the gun weighs in right at 9 pounds. This rifle is every bit as accurate as my ICON .243 bolt action and my Browning Medallion bolt action in 243 WSSM. We love the classic design of the Shorttrac with it's silver colored receiver with a bronze colored etching of a whitetail deer and a walnut stock. This rifle is a true deer slayer, as my son is able to hit exactly where he is aiming (normally at the center of the base of the neck) which typically drops the deer in their tracks and avoids having a long tracking job. All too often, hunters shoot large magnum caliber rifles, which in my opinion is complete overkill for whitetail deer in that all it does is ruin large portions of the meat. If you are looking for a match quality rifle, this is not your rifle. If you are looking for a great deer gun, look no further! If you are a poor shot using a large magnum rifle, trade in the gun for a Browning 243 Short Trac. You will stop missing deer, and you will fall in love with the rifle just like my son has.


----------

